
Free hosting VPS for NGO project? - vikramjb
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/free-hosting-vps-for-ngo-project-99a4477c91
======
westurner
GCP, OpenShift, AppEngine, Firebase, and Heroku all have a free plan.

